# DIagnosis code for heavy vaginal bleeding



## mrolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Please advise - 



I have a pt that came to the ER with heavy vaginal bleeding.  She took a abortion pill one month prior and now is having heavy bleeding.  They did a pregnancy test in the ER and it was negative.  The doctor's final dx is vaginal bleeding and anemia.  I was questioning what would the dx code be to show she had a previous pregnancy and is this considered an abortion?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## annielou (Jan 12, 2010)

*heavy bleeding*

Was it documented that she had a positive pregnancy test before she took the "abortion pill," or was she taking it because she had unprotected sex and wanted to avoid pregnancy.  That makes a difference in how you code the heavy bleeding.  With no documentation of positive pregnancy you would use 626.8 for dysfunctional bleeding. If she was bleeding as a result of taking the pill and having an abortion you would use 639.1 for delayed excessive hemorrhage following an abortion.


----------

